# Anyone around Tampa Florida



## stephanielang

Hi, is there anyone from the Tampa area?I am in New Port Richey to be exact. Would like to be in touch with others in my area.Stephanie


----------



## pooker82

I am in the Tampa area, specifically Citrus Park. I am trying to start a ibs support group in this area. If you are interested, email me and I will give you my number.


----------



## pooker82

pooker82 said:


> I am in the Tampa area, specifically Citrus Park. I am trying to start a ibs support group in this area. If you are interested, email me and I will give you my number.


----------



## pooker82

I am adding a new post since my old post was over two years ago. Had no replies to that. I am an IBS sufferer and have tried unsuccessfully to start a support group in my area. I am seeing a therapist who also has IBS so I would like to try again with her help to start one. I live in the Citrus Park area of Tampa.If anyone is interested, email me and I will get in contact with you.


----------



## SoulSeeker67

I am in Lakeland and I am interested in an IBS Support Group.


----------

